# Crazy night in the stand



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So ive been out in the stand since 5am when an 8pt comes in 15yrds from the stand. I grunt twice and he comes broad side in front of me. I draw back and shoot. When i shoot two things happen. The deer moves a little and the arrow hit a real small branch deflecting. I see the arrow hit the deer in what looked like a lung area and exited out in a lower area. The deer doesnt take off and stands around turns. I can see the exit wound around the gut area.

The deer then real slow walks up a small hill. I staid in the for 30min and get down from the stand. Its dark i dont see any blood. I call my wife and she brings out my beagle to track the deer. I meet her at the truck and take the dog back to the woods. An hour has now gone by. I take him where the deer was and he tracks him up the hill i saw deer go up. Next thing i know the dog is bawlin chasing a rabbit. I get him off the rabbit and go back to the deer trail.

He pickes up the deer trail and good piles of bright red blood. So i start follwoing him on the trail. Im seeing mass amounts of blood all along the trail the deer took. Next thing i know the dog is on a full Bawl and hes gone. At this point im lost in the woods and cant find a trail. I finally find a trail and make my way to where i last heard my beagle. I hear nothing, so I buzz him with the shock colar. I hear nothing. I buzz again and finally hear something. Hes 100+ yards away in a pasture with the deer in a small thicket. I go to the house of the landowner and explain to them whats going on. The landowner says ok if we find the deer carcuss in the morning we will give you a call.

I didnt say anything but im like WOW ok. So we walk a 1/4 mile back to the truck and head back to my stand to get my equipment. On my way back what do i see and jump 5 more deer.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

That's quite a detailed narrative! Hope you find him today.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like u should have waited a bit longer with the not so great shot. Either way, good luck and i hope you find him. Was he a big 8? Small 8? Either way good luck and let us know how it goes


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The hot was good, the stick deflecting is what killed me. I went back today and found alot of blood where the deer went from my property to the next. The owner let me on the land today. I took my beagle back out and he tracked it for a good distance, then it just vanished. I found a blood trail but no deer. i did find a shed to a nice 8pt while looking. 

Side note. I went back to my stand and cut down the branch that caused this.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Someone took the deer.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> Someone took the deer.


You know this how?


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> Someone took the deer.


Did they cover there tracks from dragging the deer, and take the gut pile with them too???


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would say the deer clotted enough to move on out of range of the search.

It is a very tough thing to convince oneself to do but waiting longer is usually a good thing. It sounds like when your dog jumped him not all that far away. Most likely the deer was lying down and may have bled out in that spot if given time. When you put him on the run that created an non-trackable trail.

I think I may have tried to be a bit more persuasive with the neighbor to allow me to track the deer. Maybe you were but didn't sound like it from what you wrote. But I would have even mentioned that I would track without taking a weapon along. If it was a pasture he may have feared damage to his livestock.

Hopefully things improve for you as the season goes along.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

My dog probably woudnt have got too far ahead but i had a tree attack me. It tried taking off the left side of my head, when it hit i dropped the leash. When i got back to the house the wife asked what had happened and i could only say i was mugged by a tree. I have a 5 inch scratch along the left side of my head and an 8inch scrape across the middle of my forehead going back.

Looking back im kinda wishing i would have let him lay over night, but where I hunt there is a major coyote problem and I didnt want him to go to waste. I went back out wed night and had a 4pt and a small doe come under me. I held off and just enjoyed the show.

Out of all that happened the best part was that when i was looking for the carcuss i found the shed of an 8pt and gave it to my son. He was so excited and just the look on his face made it worth it. He was kinda sad i didn't find the deer but the shed made up for it. He's also told me i have to go out and find the other half so he has a set he can put on his wall.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

when in doubt .....back out.marginal hits need time.you jumped the buck and once that happens you can forget about it.coyotes or not ,you werent gonna get your hands on him that nite.good luck next time.


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

Id agree with both DblJ and BKR. Def when you get a bad hit wait wait n wait some more, I know how hard it is to sit but man Ive been there. You may have had a chance where he first went down in a cpl hours. BKR said he clotted and that has happened more times than you think even on solid shots (on camera). Them dogs are a pain I had a big buck at the camp and through the night one got on it, so what the straps were still good lol.


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

No way in hell I woulda brought a dog out knowing it might not be good hit. After half an hour if tracking it you don't find it within 100 yards I woulda waited hours. This all comes from experience. I tracked a fatally wounded doe last year for 5 hours due to pushing it. I finally found her from a distance and I came back after she bled out.


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

im 13 i know that if its a gut shot we arent gonna track it till the nxt day if u woulda waited a day u would have tagged out.


----------

